# New sounds for Omnisphere + help from you



## CarlLofgren (Jan 22, 2020)

*Edit: Problem solved and the fully working version is uploaded to Plughugger.com. Thanks to all for helping me solve the problem /Carl*

Hi guys -

a couple of days ago I released a small collection of sounds for Omnisphere free to the subscribers of my newsletter. But by some weird reason there are a handful of users who have problems with it, and I have absolutely no clue why that is. I have contacted Spectrasonics for help but so far I haven't heard back from them. The sounds have been made by me exactly the way I always make sounds. I have exported the sounds from two different computers with different OSes and filesystems and (slightly) different versions of Omnisphere. I'm really scratching my head here.

Anyway - if you want to take the sounds for a spin here is a direct link to them. The collection is called *Modus Operandi* and is based on sounds sampled from the Teenage Engineering OP-1. Most users seem to have no problems with them, including myself.


----------



## sean8877 (Jan 23, 2020)

I hate to say it but the presets didn't work for me either. I installed the .omnisphere file and it looked like it installed correctly but there's no sound when I try to play the presets. I tried closing Omnisphere and loading a new instance and the Modus Operandi folder doesn't show under user presets any more.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey Carl ! Craziness .... never recived any info re. Modus Operandi, but just downloaded on Win10 Pro / Reaper DAW which never hiccups on your libs, _or any others_. No presets play here either. They appear, but cannot select other than first one on Omni v2.6.


----------



## CarlLofgren (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks a bunch for letting me know. I spoke with Spectrasoncis about the errors - but they suspected it to be related to some user error. Honestly, I’m not too sure about that. Because many of you have my previous libraries and they seem to work just fine.

I have to do some experimenting on my side. Would you mind helping me out a bit more? I need some more info on your computer etc.

-Mac / PC?
-OS version?
-Do you have the STEAM / OMNISPHERE library on a separate drive?
-Do you own any other products from me that works? If so - please name a couple.

Thanks for letting me know and I’m sure I’ll figure out why this is causing the problem.

/Carl


----------



## sean8877 (Jan 24, 2020)

Carl - Here are my answers:

-Mac / PC? PC
-OS version? Windows 10
-Do you have the STEAM / OMNISPHERE library on a separate drive? No
-Do you own any other products from me that works? Yes

Thanks.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi Carl, trust you're well. Yes, I too have that library broken. For me all samples seem to be missing, here's the dialog that pops up when I try to load Modus Operandi Bass - Cluster Bass Bomb:



(BTW I actually had to look up the patch name in the browser as it was too long for Omni and it got truncated! Surely makes sense to not put the library name at the start of every patch?)

I then looked in User Soundsources, and all looks ok in the user soundsource folder:



This is all on Win 10 Pro, all other Plughugger products seem ok and as you can see the STEAM folder is on a separate drive.

Good luck tracking it down...


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 24, 2020)

Pathetic Response by Spectrasonics !!  It will 'color' my attitude toward purchases going forward. Lots of great options out there and little new from them for long time.

Win10 Pro 64. Desktop PC, Reaper DAW, Omni v2.6. Programs on SSD, Steam on 7200 Barracuda Pro HDD. Have virtually ALL of your products _ counted over 20. All played your content ....
** *BUT* after playing almost ALL, tried Modus Operandi and it played no sound. *THEN* went back to others and they were mute as well !!!! The tried PluginGuru libs, and they went mute as well. 

Modus Operandi clearly triggers something affecting your and other Omni v2.6 content !!
(edit)  after several ? minutes passed, Omni2.6 cleared itself and Patches other than Modus Operandi play normally.


----------



## Monkey Man (Jan 24, 2020)

Could it be a soundsource-permissions issue? The fact that Omni refuses to load them...

Carl, might it be worth comparing the permissions settings of the various lib components, especially the sound sources, with those of others you've made?


----------



## CarlLofgren (Jan 24, 2020)

I think I have figured out the issue. Could you guys please take this installation for a spin?

https://app.box.com/s/i7cuie8quabps35jccgbg7vxjmxmjap9
One user have already reported success and I would assume it will work without any problems. The clue can be seen in *Guy Rowlands *first image. If it works - I'm the one to blame for this whole mess.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi, no sound here too.
After installing the files, i had an error message saying the samples can't be found.
After a restart, Omnisphere seems to find the samples but doesn't play a sound.
Changing the soundsource makes no difference.

Mac / PC?

-> Mac


-OS version?

Mojave (latest)

-Do you have the STEAM / OMNISPHERE library on a separate drive?

Yes

-Do you own any other products from me that works? If so - please name a couple.

no Omnisphere libs. However, other 3rd party Omnisphere libraries work.


EDIT: i haven't tried out the latest version yet. (just saw the message..)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 24, 2020)

Yay, v3 has got it for me, well done Carl - curious to know what it was?

(Those patch names are still not entirely visible in the browser btw, just too long.)


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 24, 2020)

v3 works correctly.


----------



## CarlLofgren (Jan 24, 2020)

Excellent Guy - thanks for reporting back so quickly.

No, no shadow rests on Omnisphere/Spectrasonics on this one. It was a stupid mistake that I should have seen coming. User error indeed. 

*The new zip have been uploaded to the server so if you have problems - just download the zip again and all will be fine.*

The first image that Guy posted can be seen having two different filenames. That's what alerted me. Back in the summer when I started making the sounds, I started with a couple of soundsources from the OP1. When I was done that evolved into the big Operator One soundset. For my experiments, I chose the project name Modus Operandi and decided to rename the patches and the soundsources so they wouldn't clash if someone had (or didn't have) the big library. So I copied and renamed them. The problem is that for each soundsource, Omnisphere creates not only an index file over all soundsources, but also creates _multiple_ references to the actual wave data. I should have seen that coming. 

Sorry for the mess guys. Lesson learned. I hope you enjoy the sounds. And thanks to all for helping out.

/C


----------



## Jaap (Jan 24, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> Yay, v3 has got it for me, well done Carl - curious to know what it was?
> 
> (Those patch names are still not entirely visible in the browser btw, just too long.)



Likewise here, I can confirm that all the 35 presets in V3 work


----------



## Jaap (Jan 24, 2020)

CarlLofgren said:


> Excellent Guy - thanks for reporting back so quickly.
> 
> No, no shadow rests on Omnisphere/Spectrasonics on this one. It was a stupid mistake that I should have seen coming. User error indeed.
> 
> ...



Thats great that you share this Carl, can be a good lesson to keep in mind for all of us who create presets. Btw really nice patches!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 24, 2020)

I don't quite understand Carl, but happy and glad that you do


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 24, 2020)

All cool here now ! Keep those creative juices flowing !!


----------



## bilgezest (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi, noobie here. Couldn't get the box link, is not shared.. Is there a way to get to that.. Carl? anybody?
TY


----------



## CarlLofgren (Jan 27, 2020)

bilgezest said:


> Hi, noobie here. Couldn't get the box link, is not shared.. Is there a way to get to that.. Carl? anybody?
> TY



Absolutely - Modus Operandi + another soundset are available for free. It's a way for me to say thanks to the subscribers of my newsletter, so that's where you get the link. You can unsub directly if you want - but then you will miss out on other free stuff in the future.

/C


----------



## bilgezest (Jan 27, 2020)

CarlLofgren said:


> Absolutely - Modus Operandi + another soundset are available for free. It's a way for me to say thanks to the subscribers of my newsletter, so that's where you get the link. You can unsub directly if you want - but then you will miss out on other free stuff in the future.
> 
> /C



Thanks for your kind reply Carl. Sorry for not getting it. i subbed plughugger, subbed VI, followed you. Where is your newsletter, if i may ask?


----------



## CarlLofgren (Jan 27, 2020)

bilgezest said:


> Thanks for your kind reply Carl. Sorry for not getting it. i subbed plughugger, subbed VI, followed you. Where is your newsletter, if i may ask?



Sorry for not being obvious. It's easy to overlook details when you are in the middle of it 
The website: http://www.plughugger.com that's where I do all my work and where you sign up.

/C


----------



## bilgezest (Jan 27, 2020)

thank you again. I sent an email now to [email protected], that's probably you...
Impressive things you are doing there def. Appreciate it!


----------



## bilgezest (Jan 27, 2020)

It probably doesn't work when you sub to a newsgroup and ask for a previous newsletter containing the link for modus operandi set. Does it?


----------



## 666Orlando (Feb 2, 2020)

your download link does not work...


----------



## CarlLofgren (Feb 2, 2020)

666Orlando said:


> your download link does not work...



See post #19 and #21 to download it + more.
(I should probably update the original post).


----------

